# Mother Threatens Bullies In Classroom



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Laela (May 17, 2019)

Where was the teacher??  That's  unacceptable


----------



## Theresamonet (May 17, 2019)

I’m not mad a mom, she did what she felt she had to do. I’m mad at the school for letting her do it. Where was the teacher? Security?


----------



## Shula (May 17, 2019)

Laela said:


> Where was the teacher??  That's  unacceptable





Theresamonet said:


> I’m not mad a mom, she did what she felt she had to do. I’m mad at the school for letting her do it. Where was the teacher? Security?



The version I saw of the video had a ww teacher calmly sitting to the right of Mom while Mom delivered her TedTalk/Manifesto, lol. I relayed the video to my girls via text because I cracked up. My girls were like, "That is totally you but without the cursing." I'm pretty overprotective and with these kids killing themselves over being bullied with adults looking the other way or joining in sometimes, I sympathized with Mom, especially cause I read that it was boys doing the bullying, possibly white. Also, at some point the teacher got up and walked out of the camera's view but she legit sat there looking completely nonplussed like it was just another Tuesday.


----------



## Shula (May 18, 2019)

*deleted* Too early for that rant and I would not have handled it this way but I completely understand mom's reaction. Please peep the passionate borderline inflammatory language the reporter used that they can't seem to muster up when needed when reporting on a certain demographic doing racist, illegal, and corrupt acts. All of sudden their vocabulary switches to passive mode.

Worry about your sons, brothers, and fathers shooting up schools and every place else.

Did it seem like mom was yelling to y'all?


----------



## qchelle (May 18, 2019)

They need to leave that lady alone. See if any criminal acts were committed? Omg. And no, @Shula that, to me, isn't yelling. White people love to claim someone is yelling at them when they gettin cussed/fussed out. Yelling involves raising of voices.


----------



## Shula (May 18, 2019)

qchelle said:


> They need to leave that lady alone. See if any criminal acts were committed? Omg. And no, @Shula that, to me, isn't yelling. White people love to claim someone is yelling at them when they gettin cussed/fussed out. Yelling involves raising of voices.



Seriously! Her voice sounds like Miche’le, baby voice and baby face. Surprised they didn’t activate and weaponize the white woman tears.

Did anybody else hear a black girl say, “Period!” when mom finished? That part did me in and might be in the original uncut video.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2019)

Wrong way to handle it- I understand her frustration but if her daughter said she was feeling suicidal she should be removed from that school and got her daughter some counseling. Now her daughter may become more of a target.

Bullies come in all forms- college bullies in the forms of professors, work bullies in the form of coworkers and bosses, etc. Is her mom gonna go stand up to them as well?

Again I understand but it’s just not effective


----------



## Shula (May 18, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Wrong way to handle it- I understand her frustration but if her daughter said she was feeling suicidal she should be removed from that school and got her daughter some counseling. Now her daughter may become more of a target.
> 
> Bullies come in all forms- college bullies in the forms of professors, work bullies in the form of coworkers and bosses, etc. Is her mom gonna go stand up to them as well?
> 
> Again I understand but it’s just not effective



Supposedly she never ID'd specifically who her daughter was so she wouldn't be targeted but I don't know how true that is. And  I agree with you but you just called me out, lol. 

My girls came home a couple of summers ago and told me a white lady  employee at BJs did some highly inappropriate mess to them. I really did try to stay calm and respectful but the store manager was a racist hick and being condescending to me. Before I knew it, I was yelling and insulting and HEATED. When I got off the phone, my girls were looking at me with their mouths open in shock and disbelief that I snapped out like that. Like my head spun around on my shoulders, lol. Now, they don't take me anywhere as much as they used to unless that level of show out is possibly needed . It's not very frequent and they tend to handle themselves pretty well, thank goodness. Even my timid baby posted up (respectfully) for her twin the other day and got results. I was so proud, lol. Y'all there is something about having kids that turns you into a psychopath when folks try to mess with your babies.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2019)

I understand sis 
FH lowkey got someone fired at a previous job for me 







He keeps offering his services having had to deal with even worse future work bullies but I have since declined


----------



## Shula (May 18, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I understand sis
> FH lowkey got someone fired at a previous job for me


 
You know I love it, lol. Go on, king!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 18, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I understand sis
> *FH lowkey got someone fired at a previous job for* me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IslandMummy (May 18, 2019)

Shula said:


> Supposedly she never ID'd specifically who her daughter was so she wouldn't be targeted but I don't know how true that is. And  I agree with you but you just called me out, lol.
> 
> My girls came home a couple of summers ago and told me a white lady  employee at BJs did some highly inappropriate mess to them. I really did try to stay calm and respectful but the store manager was a racist hick and being condescending to me. Before I knew it, I was yelling and insulting and HEATED. When I got off the phone, my girls were looking at me with their mouths open in shock and disbelief that I snapped out like that. Like my head spun around on my shoulders, lol. Now, they don't take me anywhere as much as they used to unless that level of show out is possibly needed . It's not very frequent and they tend to handle themselves pretty well, thank goodness. Even my timid baby posted up (respectfully) for her twin the other day and got results. I was so proud, lol. Y'all *there is something about having kids that turns you into a psychopath when folks try to mess with your babies.*



Im ready to fight 8 year olds over my baby. A whole high schooler?? Tuh

I’m the calmest person you’ll meet in real life. But over these babies? Me and my cutlass will ride.


----------



## Shula (May 18, 2019)

IslandMummy said:


> Im ready to fight 8 year olds over my baby. A whole high schooler?? Tuh
> 
> I’m the calmest person you’ll meet in real life. But over these babies? Me and my cutlass will ride.



Seriously! And call me for back up; we ride at dawn!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 18, 2019)

Someone needs to get those bad bullies off campus. That's what these parents need to focus on. Raise your children to not bully so there would be no need for a woman to go into mama bear mode.  These passive aggressive people are something else.


----------



## Laela (May 18, 2019)

So basically, the WW set her up...
I'm looking at it from another student's parental point of view.. there are better ways to handle that. Being a bully while bullying children about being bullies...makes no sense. Oh yeah, they're unarmed kids and not cops.




Shula said:


> *The version I saw of the video had a ww teacher calmly sitting to the right of Mom while Mom delivered her TedTalk/Manifesto*, lol. I relayed the video to my girls via text because I cracked up. My girls were like, "That is totally you but without the cursing." I'm pretty overprotective and with these kids killing themselves over being bullied with adults looking the other way or joining in sometimes, I sympathized with Mom, especially cause I read that it was boys doing the bullying, possibly white. Also, at some point the teacher got up and walked out of the camera's view but she legit sat there looking completely nonplussed like it was just another Tuesday.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 18, 2019)

Laela said:


> So basically, the WW set her up...
> I'm looking at it from another student's parental point of view.. there are better ways to handle that. Being a bully while bullying children about being bullies...makes no sense. Oh yeah, they're unarmed kids and not cops.


She was speaking the bullies language since they seem so stupid.


----------



## Laela (May 18, 2019)

They are KIDS... most kids are stupid...their brains are still developing...what's your point? That's not the way to get bullies off campus.



ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> She was speaking the bullies language since they seem so stupid.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 18, 2019)

Laela said:


> They are KIDS... most kids are stupid...their brains are still developing...what's your point?


Sorry, I will not accept that. The reason why is because the boys were punished and taught not to bully. I want to assume the parents talked to them, too. No excuses after that. These were middle school  children and not toddlers.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2019)

Shula said:


> Seriously! And call me for back up; we ride at dawn!



Nah call me to go knock on they mama’s doors. If that don’t work I say burn it down Danerys Targaryen style


----------



## Laela (May 18, 2019)

That's fine, I respect your opinion... I'd ETA my comment before your reply...my point is, that is not the best way to deal with that situation. Her "going a step further" got her banned from the school...
 Those same middle school children may be laughing at her daughter about her mom being banned from school.



ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Sorry, I will not accept that. The reason why is because the boys were punished and taught not to bully. I want to assume the parents talked to them, too. No excuses after that. These were middle school  children and not toddlers.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 18, 2019)

Laela said:


> That's fine, I respect your opinion... I'd ETA my comment before your reply...my point is, that is not the best way to deal with that situation. Her "going a step further" got her banned from the school...
> Those same middle school children may be laughing at her daughter about her mom being banned from school.


She did not go about it the right way but it sounds like the trigger for her was when her daughter said if she was not strong she would have killed herself.  Hopefully those bad bullies would see a parent willing to sacrifice for their child.  If not, those bullies are worse off than thought.  I would wonder about their home life if they thought all of this was funny.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 18, 2019)

IslandMummy said:


> Im ready to fight 8 year olds over my baby. A whole high schooler?? Tuh
> 
> I’m the calmest person you’ll meet in real life. But over these babies? Me and my cutlass will ride.


Look, I almost had to go handle an 8 year old the other day myself. I was watching from afar when I saw DD bless the brat out. And I swear that girls bully worse than boys sometimes.


----------



## Laela (May 18, 2019)

I think it takes a village...The US may be a melting pot but it's not one big village. Not every parent would take well to an adult fighting their child. I know I'd have a problem with that....  Take it up with the parent.


----------



## RocStar (May 18, 2019)

I am not sure if the TV segment showed the whole speech...you can view it here

(Watch from beginning to 0:00 - 1:24)


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 18, 2019)

Yeah.... baby girl telling me if she wasn’t strong she would kill herself would have me ready to turn the mutha all the way out, ya hear!!! And I don’t have kids.  We have seen kids kill themselves as a result of bullying one time too many!

Sounds like the school needs to take responsibility.  Those boys were still actively bullying her.  The school clearly wasn’t responding quickly enough or they weren’t responding at all.


----------



## Shula (May 19, 2019)

Children are killing themselves with bullies being out of control and we've  heard  too many stories of schools doing not nearly enough when it's black kids and some white ones too. In some cases, the teachers have been the bullies. We've had black kids with nooses put around their necks and called the nword while teachers shrug it off. Mom is protecting hers. The we are a village concept never included black folks as residents if the village includes or is ran by others.


----------



## dicapr (May 19, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> She did not go about it the right way but it sounds like the trigger for her was when her daughter said if she was not strong she would have killed herself.  Hopefully those bad bullies would see a parent willing to sacrifice for their child.  If not, those bullies are worse off than thought.  I would wonder about their home life if they thought all of this was funny.



I understand where the mom is coming from but she just made things worse for her child. 

 Hopefully mom has a strong support system because her daughter needs 1) to be homeschooled and 2) taken off any social media platform where they can  reach her and 3) get her in therapy. No she shouldn’t have to but if her daughter is suicidal waiting for the bullies to see the light of day or be scared straight isn’t an option.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 19, 2019)

dicapr said:


> I understand where the mom is coming from but she just made things worse for her child.
> 
> Hopefully mom has a strong support system because her daughter needs 1) to be homeschooled and 2) taken off any social media platform where they can  reach her and 3) get her in therapy. No she shouldn’t have to but if her daughter is suicidal waiting for the bullies to see the light of day or be scared straight isn’t an option.


The mother nor her daughter said she was suicidal.  Apparently the girl is strong and told her mother the bullying is continuing and can see why children are suicidal.  Middle school is the worst.  With social media, bullying has gone to another level. The bullies need to be homeschooled, taken off social media, and get therapy.  I predict the statistics will say more school aged children than not will feel suicidal.


----------



## Shula (May 19, 2019)

Another mom protecting her baby. If the wiring is right, it’s instinctual to protect your babies.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 19, 2019)

^^^ Good. WTH is wrong with people?!


----------



## Laela (May 19, 2019)

It did.. the school allegedly suspended her daughter as well - for filming the video on her cell phone:
I suspect the school did that to protect the white teacher and keeping her from getting into any trouble.... Everyone knows who her daughter is because mom is taking it to social media.




dicapr said:


> I understand where the mom is coming from* but she just made things worse for her child.*
> 
> Hopefully mom has a strong support system because her daughter needs 1) to be homeschooled and 2) taken off any social media platform where they can  reach her and 3) get her in therapy. No she shouldn’t have to but if her daughter is suicidal waiting for the bullies to see the light of day or be scared straight isn’t an option.


----------



## Laela (May 19, 2019)

I don't think anyone is disputing that protecting our babies is instinctive...that comes with the territory.
But there are times, the mom's irrational actions can do more harm to the child than protect, as she may have intended. 




Shula said:


> Another mom protecting her baby. If the wiring is right, it’s instinctual to protect your babies.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 19, 2019)

She needs to pull her child from that school STAT


----------



## guudhair (May 19, 2019)

I don’t have kids but I would hope that if I did, homeschooling and private school would be the only options I’d consider.  

A boy snatched a teacher’s wig off in front of class last week (?).


----------



## dancinstallion (May 19, 2019)

Remember ya'll being able to home school is a luxury that not many people have especially if mom is a single parent and has to work. 

That being said I would take my child out of the school Stat and homeschool by any means necessary. 
Sometimes being around other kids especially bad ones does more harm than good.


----------



## Shula (May 20, 2019)

Laela said:


> I don't think anyone is disputing that protecting our babies is instinctive...that comes with the territory.
> But there are times, the mom's irrational actions can do more harm to the child than protect, as she may have intended.



I agree. I would not have done it that way but I ran across this article as soon as I left the thread and thought it was manas posting up everywhere, lol. It’s not a laughing matter but bullying is so bad and can mess with a child’s self esteem for life if they don’t take the suicide way out. It’s on a whole new level. Some of these kids are demonic. They think it’s funny when a kid kills themselves and like you said, they are too young and underdeveloped to understand so sometimes a parent has to make them understand. When you meet some of these bullies’ parents, you can see why they act that way.

My girls were bullied by a Hispanic boy easily double their weight and size and mom was like you know how boys are. No, I don’t. My girl did what she needed to do and mom is looking at me after it went on so long. Me: You know how girls are. I’ve no sympathy for bullies of any age. Sorry.


----------



## Shula (May 20, 2019)

Laela said:


> I think it takes a village...The US may be a melting pot but it's not one big village. Not every parent would take well to an adult fighting their child. I know I'd have a problem with that....  Take it up with the parent.



My daughter, the bitter pixie, wanted me to tell you that this act is the village in action. She said, "Do you think everyone in the village is supposed to hand out candy and tell you you're cute? Somebody has to hand out the cans of whoop. Apparently, none of the bullies parents did their jobs, so this mom is acting on behalf of the village and handing it out "for free" just like a good village." She then said the bullies are getting their just desserts. Notice the food theme, in the village if your mama isn't feeding you, the village will make sure you're fed, and somebody gotta hand out the cans of whoop. 
She is saying this mama stepped up to feed the whoop because somebody has to hand it out in situations like this. And I agree because this is exactly how our village works and the one I grew up in.


I hope I got that right. She's a character and my sides were aching laughing through her little rant. We cannot stand bullies in my house. She's a delightful mess.


----------



## Laela (May 20, 2019)

@Shula... your daughter told me! lol.. I ain't messing with her.. I get where she is coming from, though. It's not all milk and cookies. She is right... that is "village action"  Unfortunately, we're not in a _village_. Otherwise, mom wouldn't have been banned from the school and daughter wouldn't have a suspension on her record. The "village" punished them.  The village concept IMHO is more effective in monethnic communities.
I looked up the demographics for Laguna Niguel... 80% are white; 73% are NonHispanic white; 1.2% are African American; 0.3 are American Indian; 8.7% are Asian; 0.1% are Pacific Islander; 4.8% are from other races and less than 5% are two or more races.
Dem white folks didn't take too well to sistagirl talking to their kids about no cans of whoop..  she wasn't speaking their language so the point didn't go across. How unfortunate that the daughter "violated authority" when the authoritative figure head - aka teacher - condoned it and was in the same classroom with her. We can't put ourselves in positions to get set up like that...


----------



## Shula (May 20, 2019)

Laela said:


> @Shula... your daughter told me! lol.. I ain't messing with her.. I get where she is coming from, though. It's not all milk and cookies. She is right... that is "village action"  Unfortunately, we're not in a _village_. Otherwise, mom wouldn't have been banned from the school and daughter wouldn't have a suspension on her record. The "village" punished them.  The village concept IMHO is more effective in monethnic communities.
> I looked up the demographics for Laguna Niguel... 80% are white; 73% are NonHispanic white; 1.2% are African American; 0.3 are American Indian; 8.7% are Asian; 0.1% are Pacific Islander; 4.8% are from other races and less than 5% are two or more races.
> Dem white folks didn't take too well to sistagirl talking to their kids about no cans of whoop..  she wasn't speaking their language so the point didn't go across. How unfortunate that the daughter "violated authority" when the authoritative figure head - aka teacher - condoned it and was in the same classroom with her. We can't put ourselves in positions to get set up like that...



 She be telling me too half the time, lol. I'm with you, sis. Thanks for looking up the demographics. This is why I said this:



Shula said:


> The we are a village concept never included black folks as residents if the village includes or is ran by others.



My personal village is very multiracial but I wouldn't trust outsiders I didn't know and think of like family to be part of my "village" is probably a better way for me to put it.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 20, 2019)

That school is bad for her. I hope the mother realizes that now and get that girl out of there.  Some of the public schools are miniature youth detention centers.  Learning how to defend and protect should not be a part of daily school curriculum.


----------



## Shula (May 20, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> That school is bad for her. I hope the mother realizes that now and get that girl out of there.  Some of the public schools are miniature youth detention centers.  Learning how to defend and protect should not be a part of daily school curriculum.



You are so right and these shooter drills are traumatizing as heck. I feel so bad for these school age kids. The sad part is all this bullying tends to create the school shooters and the cycle continues. If a black tiny mama with a baby voice has to cuss us you out to deter your antics, that's probably among the least traumatic things they have to go through. Sad all around.


----------



## Chromia (May 20, 2019)

Her daughter said that the bullying has stopped so far.


----------



## Laela (May 21, 2019)

Where is that child's father??


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 21, 2019)

^^^ Could be a sperm donor, could be dead, could be in jail, could be irresponsible,  could be out-of-state, could be traveling for work, could be very private and not want to be in the media. Could be a lot of things. If dad went to the school and did anything similar to mom the ending (or beginning) would have been much worse.

No offense to anyone, but we should look into the bullies' life and behavior problems much more than the life of this girl and her mother. I just want to know that mom and child are fine.  Now go after the bullies and their parents.


----------



## Laela (May 21, 2019)

No offense taken.. but I think she needs some support, legal and otherwise. It would  be good  to see her in the company  of family members or an attorney when she's being  interviewed.  Right now, her daughter, and not the bullies are being exposed and  exploited, and the bullies' identities are being  protected.  The good thing is this is keeping the focus on bullying in schools.
But she needs to go hard against the schools and not trying to justify her actions for defending her daughter. That last interview, the journalist was steering her answers. She needs to pull her daughter  from the school  and cease interviewing without an attorney. It's  not helping her cause.


----------



## guudhair (May 22, 2019)

Laela said:


> Where is that child's father??



Or any male (regardless of race) in this woman’s life who can speak on this woman and little girl’s behalf to tell these boys to knock it off.  No dad, brother, granddad, uncle, cousin, pastor, neighbor, Al Sharpton, ANY male?

I also agree with the men going after the boy’s family as well.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 22, 2019)

So here's the natural progression.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 22, 2019)

^^^ but why is your 9 year old out here begging to catch a case?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 22, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ but why is your 9 year old out here begging to catch a case?


His mama probably ain't spit but that's neither here nor there if the other parent didn't contact her about the problem.   Are parents cool with other parents just randomly popping up on the bus or in the classroom and not spanking (which is bad enough) but actually putting up them dukes and fighting their kids?


----------



## meka72 (May 22, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> His mama probably ain't spit but that's neither here nor there if the other parent didn't contact her about the problem.   Are parents cool with other parents just randomly popping up on the bus or in the classroom and not spanking (which is bad enough) but actually putting up them dukes and fighting their kids?


Why wouldn’t the school contact the 9 y/o’s Parent about him bullying her kid? IMO that’s the start. 

My daughter was bullied in 5th grade, all through middle school and once during high school. I always started with the school (teacher/counselor/principal) and worked my way up from there. The last time she was bullied, I threatened legal action and the bully was told not to even look at my daughter or she would be kicked out of school.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 22, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> So here's the natural progression.


Dang, she wrapped her hands around his neck. Look, I can understand wanting to fight for your child but dang. The way that boy is laid out on the couch next to his mama like he can’t be bothered with this interview,  I can tell he’s a handful. I could never, ever, ever, ever be a teacher. I have to stay my hand with my own kids, I dont know about a stranger.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 22, 2019)

Why is that mama so mad at the bus driver? How are these people supposed to drive 30 kids around and play referee? They can’t do both effectively.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 22, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> So here's the natural progression.


Please ladies understand I do not condone this type of behavior. That delusional enabling mother IS the problem.  I want to predict that her nine-year-old son has reduced his chances of becoming a career criminal as a teenager and adult due to this incident.  None of it should have happened and hearing that a woman beat a child is weird and embarrassing.  However I have zero energy to defend the nine-year-old bully who hit the five-year-old or his manipulative mother.  The other mother should deal with her simple battery because that was extreme.  At the same time parents need to get some type of charge anytime a child in their household fights another.   The bus driver should not be involved in this case.


----------



## meka72 (May 23, 2019)

Something must be in the water. There’s video of the fight and the mother and brother getting on the bus but I don’t know how to embed video lol. It’s at the link below. 

*Middle school student and her mother charged after fight on Columbus school bus - WCMH*
May 22, 2019 04:57 EST
COLUMBUS (WCMH) -- 

An 11-year-old Columbus middle school student has been charged with assault after allegedly attacking another student on a school bus.

Now, police have also charged the suspect's mother and brother in connection with the incident.

The incident happened on April 8. The mothers of both young girls involved say their daughters were the victims of bullying in school.

In the moments before the fight, the suspect takes off the sweatshirt that was tied around her waist and stretches her fingers. Everyone seems to know what's about to happen, except the victim.

“The suspect jumped on top of the victim and started punching her. I think we counted 10 punches,” said Sgt. John Blubaugh with the Columbus Division of Police.

Donita Sinett says her daughter Sanita had a black eye and a busted lip.

"I think moreso emotionally, she’s more damaged emotionally than she was physically," said Sinett.

Donita says her daughter has learning and behavioral issues and had been bullied by several other students at Champion Middle school for weeks. She says when she complained to school officials she was told her daughter would have to learn to fight back.

The suspect’s mother, Daja Cox, said, in fact, it was her daughter who had been bullied.

“I told her, you know if they’re going to keep bullying you, you’re going to have to handle it.  We’ve already talked to teachers, we’ve already talked to principals, we’ve already talked to everyone and no one wants to get involved.”

She says she gave her daughter the green light to throw fists.

And when the bus driver stopped to break it up that day, Daja Cox and her 18-year-old son came running onto the bus.

"I had to tell my daughter to fight," said Cox. “Pick the biggest one out of the crew and get on her, then everyone else will leave you alone.”

Police say Cox and her son can be heard making threats on the bus. Both are now charged with disorderly conduct.

“The fact is you don’t take it into your own hands you go to the school., you work it out there. You don’t get justice on your own. That’s not how it's supposed to work,” said Sgt. Blubaugh

NBC4's Ted Hart reached out to Columbus City Schools for comment about the incident. He has not heard back.

Donita Sinett says her daughter did not return to school after the bus incident and is getting counseling.

https://www.nbc4i.com/news/local-ne...after-fight-on-columbus-school-bus/2019297597

(Via NBC4 News)


----------



## dancinstallion (May 23, 2019)

This is why I will never have my kids attend an all black or majority black school. Yes whites bully too but I have seen the most disorderly conduct, fighting  and bullying on the busses and at schools with the majority black kids. The black kids will talk about your hair, shoes, clothes, and everything. While the white kids can wear pajamas to school with uncombed hair and no one says shi*.
Poverty and lower educational standards at the black schools are other reasons.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 23, 2019)

^well there are private schools, uniforms take care of most of that. what says you @Southernbella.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (May 23, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> This is why I will never have my kids attend an all black or majority black school. Yes whites bully too but I have seen the most disorderly conduct, fighting  and bullying on the busses and at schools with the majority black kids. The black kids will talk about your hair, shoes, clothes, and everything. While the white kids can wear pajamas to school with uncombed hair and no one says shi*.
> Poverty and lower educational standards at the black schools are other reasons.



The young girl in the original post attends a predominately white school.  Her bullies are white and hispanic.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 23, 2019)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> The young girl in the original post attends a predominately white school.  Her bullies are white and hispanic.



Yes I know that, all races and classes of kids bully others. In my experience there is more bullying and "cracking" that goes on in the black schools and on their busses, as well as the impoverished and inner city schools. The black students care much more about appearance and hair than grades.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 23, 2019)

I don't know if race matters. Some children are cruel and vicious no matter what the race.  

And if your black child is truly a minority is a school full of whites, what makes you think that the bullying would be less traumatic for them than if it was coming from black children?


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 23, 2019)

Where I live, the kids in the black schools are more united.  The white priveleged schools though, the whites and non- whites are viscious.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 23, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> I don't know if race matters. Some children are cruel and vicious no matter what the race.
> 
> And if your black child is truly a minority is a school full of whites, what makes you think that the bullying would be less traumatic for them than if it was coming from black children?



Bullying is traumatic no matter what. But isn't it worse when it comes from people that look like you or your family? We know the cons of being the only black student at an all white school, but the folks that look like you are going to bully you too and tell you your hair is nappy and talk about your clothes.

Ds has only been told his hair is nappy by black kids. Dd has only been told she is darker than night by a black girl. Both were at all black schools. Went to the white and Asian schools and guess what? no bullying or talk of hair or skin color, less fights.  Why is that? 

Since bullying exists everywhere. I will take my chances at the majority white and Asian schools because more times than not those schools have higher standards, higher GPA's, more parental involvement,  and more opportunities.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 23, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> This is why I will never have my kids attend an all black or majority black school. Yes whites bully too but I have seen the most disorderly conduct, fighting  and bullying on the busses and at schools with the majority black kids. The black kids will talk about your hair, shoes, clothes, and everything. While the white kids can wear pajamas to school with uncombed hair and no one says shi*.
> Poverty and lower educational standards at the black schools are other reasons.


No offense but you definitely have not been around to make that conclusion.  I've been around and I can personally say you are wrong. Dead wrong with a double meaning.  It may depend on location but again you have to expand to know some things.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 23, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> have higher standards, higher GPA's, more parental involvement, and more opportunities.


Bingo. Now you are getting it.  You just haven't been around that kind of standard.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 23, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> No offense but you definitely have not been around to make that conclusion.  I've been around and I can personally say you are wrong. Dead wrong with a double meaning.  It may depend on location but again you have to expand to know some things.



No offense taken. 
Dead wrong about what and which conclusion? 
It does depend on location but in many locations I am right from what I see. so please expound on what you see since you have been around.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 23, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> No offense taken.
> Dead wrong about what and which conclusion?
> It does depend on location but in many locations I am right from what I see. so please expound on what you see since you have been around.


What did you say about white and Asian student?  I would need to talk to you on the phone lol. It's too much.  I know of schools where the black students talked about hair and clothes (because the culture or parent taught them to not go out in public a certain way) and I know of all black school (with maybe a sprinkle of Asian students) that taught the children to not pick on students.  As for the majority white school, unless it was a private school (and sometimes it did not matter), it was the same if not worse because not only bullying was going on but children were sneaking (?) in guns and hard drugs and alcohol.  How many majority black schools do you know that do that? Again it depends on location for that problem.  You may know some. So that is why I say it depends on location.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 23, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> *What did you say about white and Asian student?  *I would need to talk to you on the phone lol. It's too much.  I know of schools where the black students talked about hair and clothes (because the culture or parent taught them to not go out in public a certain way) and I know of all black school (with maybe a sprinkle of Asian students) that taught the children to not pick on students.  As for the majority white school, unless it was a private school (and sometimes it did not matter), it was the same if not worse because not only bullying was going on but children were sneaking (?) in guns and hard drugs and alcohol.  How many majority black schools do you know that do that? Again it depends on location for that problem.  You may know some. So that is why I say it depends on location.




Yes I know lots of Asian and white students cheat to get high gpa's and test scores.  BUT overall they are kicking the black students behinds in Stem, finance and entrepreneurship.

I've digressed from the topic of bullying I know.  but I am sidetracked with the thought that the majority of black students will be a permanent underclass and then they have the nerve to bully each other.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 23, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> Yes I know lots of Asian and white students cheat to get high gpa's and test scores.  BUT overall they are kicking the black students behinds in Stem, finance and entrepreneurship.


Ouch! Are we talking about the USA?



dancinstallion said:


> I've digressed from the topic of bullying I know.  but I am sidetracked with the thought that the majority of black students will be a permanent underclass and then they have the nerve to bully each other.


Again it depends on where you are.  Are you black? Do you wish you were white or Asian?  It takes one person to change their outlook.  It will be a cold day in August before I allow myself to defeat myself like that. It has to start somewhere.  Build yourself up lady and have hope.  Your purpose is to change this way of thinking.  Children absorb everything and they will pick up this feeling of self defeat to continue the cycle and make what you say come true.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 27, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Ouch! Are we talking about the USA?
> 
> 
> Again it depends on where you are.  Are you black? Do you wish you were white or Asian?  It takes one person to change their outlook.  It will be a cold day in August before I allow myself to defeat myself like that. It has to start somewhere.  Build yourself up lady and have hope.  Your purpose is to change this way of thinking.  Children absorb everything and they will pick up this feeling of self defeat to continue the cycle and make what you say come true.



No I don't wish I was white or Asian. I just like the high standards they have for themselves and their children. That is what I wish black people as a group would have because it would make us greater than we are. BUT I don't see that in most or majority black communities, schools,  and I only see it in small individual families/small communities that is sparsed across the US.

No, It takes more than one person to change their outlook, it actually takes multiple people to get some of these kids on the right direction because these kids are surrounded and immersed in dysfunction or low standards. So when they see that ONE individual that you speak of that is doing well or tries to guide them, they believe that individual is just different and smart, that ididividual is not their reality and what they see day to day every day so that ididividual's impact on these children will be nil.

My kids are good, because their dad and I are the individuals, that you speak of, in their lives.  I expect high grades and for my kids to take the most challenging classes. Ds and his partner were two of only a trickle of black kids that competed or advanced in our district to the state competition in technology in Texas. This is why I say they are kicking black students behinds in stem. 

It is the other black students that I see that I am worried about. But because no one else seems to be worried  about them and people think black students, in most places are doing fine, now I no longer worry or care.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 27, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> But because no one else seems to be worried about them and people think black students, in most places are doing fine, now I no longer worry or care.


So you do not want to help or care? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 28, 2019)

Yeah, I'm on the fence as to whether majority white schools are totally fine for most of our black children. The emphasis might be on academics and extra curriculars but what about the emotional toll on the black students?

I have been around educators all my life and some of them still hold preconceptions about minority students. When displaying behavior that is typical for a certain age, Bradley is seen as high spirited while Tyrone is disruptive. Barbara and Ming Lee get placed in the gifted classes automatically but teachers might not think to place LaToya in the class. Bradley gets the inside information on scholarships and grants to further his education, Tyrone is handed an booklet and told to look on his own.  Parents still have to keep on top of teachers to ensure that their children also benefit from the 'quality' education that majority white schools offer. Teachers do have biases that prevent them from treating children the same even though there is little difference in their academic achievement.

It's great that some of the black children who go too these schools have parents who model academic achievement for them but what about the ones who don't? Is anyone advocating for them?


----------



## dancinstallion (May 29, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Yeah, I'm on the fence as to whether majority white schools are totally fine for most of our black children. The emphasis might be on academics and extra curriculars but what about the emotional toll on the black students?
> 
> I have been around educators all my life and some of them still hold preconceptions about minority students. When displaying behavior that is typical for a certain age, Bradley is seen as high spirited while Tyrone is disruptive. Barbara and Ming Lee get placed in the gifted classes automatically but teachers might not think to place LaToya in the class. Bradley gets the inside information on scholarships and grants to further his education, Tyrone is handed an booklet and told to look on his own.  Parents still have to keep on top of teachers to ensure that their children also benefit from the 'quality' education that majority white schools offer. Teachers do have biases that prevent them from treating children the same even though there is little difference in their academic achievement.
> 
> It's great that some of the black children who go too these schools have parents who model academic achievement for them but what about the ones who don't? Is anyone advocating for them?



What emotional toll are you referring to?

I don't have experience with backwoods, country, small city,  majority white schools. Houston schools are very diverse. At the majority white schools there will still be a significant amount of blacks and other minorities there.

Schools have gotten rid of teacher recommendations. In Houston and it's suburbs and in Ohio, students have open choice. Any student can enroll in any advanced class that they want. Do the black students enroll in them?.  Very few do. I have said this before DS and Dd are the only one or one of two black students in their advanced classes at two different schools and it is not because there are few blacks at the school.

Go to any open house or meet the teacher day and I can count about 10 or less black parents that show up in all the grades combined at each one of my kids schools. This leaves an impression on the teachers.

At any public and some private schools the parents need to stay on top of teachers and their kids to ensure they are getting a quality education. Period.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 29, 2019)

I don’t know why it’s unheard of that black inner city schools where the majority of black kids will attend are complete and utter trash and a lot of it has to do with limited parental involvement.    

My elementary school was okay.  I got lucky that I was able to get into a college prep high school but the middle school I went to was a zoo.  The thing I envy my little brother is that unlike me he had the sense to insist to my mother to get him transferred to another school.  I didn’t know that was even an option.

There is a catch 22 for black parents who don’t live in black utopia.  You want your kids to learn and be socialized in a black environment but at best what you can afford is mediocre and at worst dangerous.  But there is a cost to having your child be the loan black face in a sea of other.  There are not a lot of alternatives for balance.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 2, 2019)

Speaking from my experience - my bullies were mainly white and Jewish. 

I was threatened with suspension for fighting back (and winning)  against the white hispanic Jewish girl who was contracted by the white Jewish boy. 

A boy who had a sleepover at my house with my brother prior to this incident. 

The suspension was for riding on the bus where the fight took place. 

The Spanish girl and her sister and hulk of a brother were known terrorizers. Some years before my brother had broken a chair over the brothers back. This happened before I got to the school. The school was a Montessori school that went up to 6th grade equivalency (12 year olds). 

Everyone was happy when that particular family decided to move off island. 

Ended up going to a different school with all the usual suspects from the Montessori school thru middle school and high school. 

I’ve even run into the Jewish boy here in Atlanta - all cordial. Now.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 4, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> No I don't wish I was white or Asian. I just like the high standards they have for themselves and their children. That is what I wish black people as a group would have because it would make us greater than we are. BUT I don't see that in most or majority black communities, schools,  and I only see it in small individual families/small communities that is sparsed across the US.
> 
> No, It takes more than one person to change their outlook, it actually takes multiple people to get some of these kids on the right direction because these kids are surrounded and immersed in dysfunction or low standards. So when they see that ONE individual that you speak of that is doing well or tries to guide them, they believe that individual is just different and smart, that ididividual is not their reality and what they see day to day every day so that ididividual's impact on these children will be nil.
> 
> ...


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 4, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> So you do not want to help or care? Is that what you are saying?



I am not going to help at the expense of my child.  You have to save your own first!  If my child is getting a great education, I am all for having the other black kids there getting a great education as well.  However, the minute your unmotivated child starts causing the class to be dumbed down--Houston we have a problem and either your kid has to go, or my child will be leaving!


----------

